
LSD Hallucinations: When Computer Vision Goes Wrong - atroyn
http://troynikov.io/lsd-hallucinations/
======
downer72
This is a misleading title, and the meanings of related acronyms are not
readily clarified.

    
    
      LSD:  Large-Scale Direct (monocular/binocular)
    
      SLAM: Simultaneous Localization And Mapping
    

The subject matter references debugging a specific library
[https://github.com/tum-vision/lsd_slam](https://github.com/tum-
vision/lsd_slam)

